# cabo surf casting



## bb30 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have heard of people using the calcutta 400te for surf casting out this way. I am considering this option, but i am concearned about the level wind in regards to hard runs by a large rooster...or whatever fish one might run into. I am also considering the st. croix premeir series surf casting rods. I am looking for any advice on this idea....length/power of the rod or I am better off with a spinning set up? thanks to anyone who wants to lead me in the right direction!


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

I own the 10ft premier in both the casting and spinning models and can't say anything bad about them at all for bait and plugging. I think it would be an investment well worth it.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Calcutta's are one tough reel... aint skeered of no ole rooster fish or nothin else that swims the surf... I got a 1/2 dozen or better of them in various sizes and styles from 50's to 700's... never have to worry about performance when I got a Calcutta in hand... that 400 will be the ideal reel for what you want...


----------



## bb30 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your thoughts all. Is distance going to be an issue with that 400te at all? Thinking 30 or 50lb power pro with a 30lb floro topshot?


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

load it with 30 PP and never look back... give it a good cleaning and oil lightly and distance shouldn't be an issue...


----------



## bb30 (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks for all the help everyone...just want to make sure I get this right the first time. You guys think that surf set up would be ok to bring on a panga for some inshore casting as well? too long?


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

*700*

I would go with the 700BSV (310yds 20#) without the levelwind. That 400 (250yds 15#) is a little small. Either way those Calcuttas are diffenitly some bad ass reels


----------



## bb30 (Apr 26, 2009)

map120277,
I have a trinidad 14 as well....but with out the line guide i am worried about the line bunching up too much when retrieving fast?


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

bb30 said:


> map120277,
> I have a trinidad 14 as well....but with out the line guide i am worried about the line bunching up too much when retrieving fast?


Thats what your thumb is for, use it as a line guide when in need. I am pretty sure that with either of those reels you will be in good shape. The 700is 4.7:1 gear ratio, and the 400 is 5.0:1 which are not the fastest reels in the box. What are you fishing with that you need a fast retrieve?


----------



## bb30 (Apr 26, 2009)

kroc spoons for roosters from either the surf or from a panga


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Either in the boat (Panga) or off the surf a gear ratio of 5:1 is plenty for fishing the tackle you are talking about. I was in Tamarendo about 3 years ago and we fished for Roosters from the surf with a 8ft allstar and 5000 spheros (with no luck, and quite a few Imperials to ease the pain). The locals were using similar tackle.


----------

